
Edward Snowden could remain in Hong Kong for years, legal experts say - Libertatea
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/12/edward-snowden-hong-kong-years
======
Piskvorrr
Yeah, unless he has an accident, Litvinenko-style.

